# Fortnite Spielersuche?!



## hazelol (22. Mai 2018)

Moin,

konnte keine Thread für eine Spielersuche finden, daher erstelle ich einfach einen. 

Ausgegebenem Anlass, da meine Mates alle lieber den walking simulator PubG, spielen und in Fortnite sucken und daher keine motivation haben zu spielen. 
Da Solo auf dauert, recht eintönig werden und man die Auto Fill funktion vergessen kann, da man nur 12 jährige die in einer Tour labern bekommst, Leude die überhaupt nicht sprechen oder Leude die in einem Internet Cafe sitzen und dauersenden aktiv haben und man ständig mit irgend einem geklimmpert im Hintergrund belästigt wird. 
Dazu kommen dann noch trolle die einen klippen runterstürzen weil die einfach mal objekte bearbeiten wenn man grad drauf steht. 

Daher wäre es wünschenswert, wenn sich ein paar nette kommunikative gleichgesinnte finden lassen. 

Einfach den Usernamen drunter posten 

Epic Username: sLixmeister


----------



## Incursio (30. Mai 2018)

Da schließe ich mich der suche doch mal an. Damit man mal nen paar entspannte squad runden spielen kann  

Username: MrVaffanculo


----------



## cultraider (29. März 2019)

falls immer noch aktuell: SaD1sT


----------



## DieFliegendeKuh (2. Juli 2019)

ich würde auch mitmachen  : Name: DieFliegendeKuh


----------



## Finallin (22. Oktober 2019)

Suche auch noch ein paar gescheite Mitspieler. 

Epic: Rievs


----------

